# NZXT Source 210 Elite



## Darksaber (May 27, 2011)

The dust has settled after the huge splash of the NZXT Phantom, the silence was taken by the H2 - what now? The Source series of cases aims to take on the budget market, but still offer the distinct NZXT looks we have come to expect. How does it turn out?

*Show full review*


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice. It is as good as I expected it to be. Nzxt has been one of my favorite companies since the focus shift starting with the update of the Lexa S.

Good to see their focus has not wand since and they continue to improve their lineup. Now I want to see what they can do with a premium case in the $150 to $250 dollarish range.


----------



## bbmarley (Jul 4, 2011)

this looks like they took a fractal r3 put it in the nzxt chopshop removed front door / rubber from cable holes / sound material then put it back out


----------



## Izliecies (Jul 4, 2011)

+1 ^ .. also true for bitfenix shinobi


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 4, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> this looks like they took a fractal r3 put it in the nzxt chopshop removed front door / rubber from cable holes / sound material then put it back out



and a completely different HDD mounting system, tool less locks for HDD and ODD attachment, removal of the indicator lights, and them being in two different price markets.

Yes they are similar, but that is to be expected as everyone will start following certain trends within their own designs and the industry as a whole. This follows right in line with how Nzxt seems to have been planning their case lineup update. the fan layout they are using goes as far back as the Nzxt Beta Evo and the white fans were started with the Nzxt Lexa S. Now the trend is the lost of 3.5" front bays, tool less systems, and White color scheme from Nzxt. All of which this case follows from the Nzxt Phantom.

What I am saying is while similar, this not a copy and falls right in line with Nzxt update plans which seems to have been in place for at least 2 years now. All three companies Nzxt, Fractal, and Bitfinix are simply finding what works well and looks good and going with it. When an idea is not well received or doesn't work well (pointless magnetic covers on H2), I think we can expect those trends to die out.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2011)

Well if people think its like a Fractal Design R3 then its more like the copy of that the H2 by NZXT.
I like the surgical look white gives a case. I think this is a well made case finally, i had a Tempest and while it wasnt bad it could have had better construction quality with the mesh panels ect.


----------



## fochkoph (Jul 4, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> this looks like they took a fractal r3 put it in the nzxt chopshop removed front door / rubber from cable holes / sound material then put it back out



Actually, I'd say it looks more like something from the Antec NSK line and nothing like a Fractal Design case. 

I do like how NZXT is broadening it's appeal by offering a respectful interpretation of Antec's perfectly understated and innocuous box, but I absolutely LOATHE side fans! They completely detract from the overall design and I wish case manufacturers would stop including them. I suppose a simple DIY window mod would easily solve the problem, but some people prefer clean and featureless side-panels. Otherwise, another thumbs up by NZXT in my books.


----------



## HXL492 (Jul 5, 2011)

the front exterior of the case kinda resembles the Antec solo case


----------



## Darksaber (Jul 5, 2011)

Well cases in this price class have two different approaches:

1) Looks: You look good, everyone wants it...insides are not so much the issue, as long as it "works".
2) Features: You offer a whole set of features, looks are alright.

That is it, I think it is more about point 1 than 2, so the Source 210 is a refreshing looking case IMHO. 

cheers
DS


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 5, 2011)

nzxt one of my fav


----------



## Rebeldawg (Jul 7, 2011)

That's a really nice case! Anyone know when it'll be available in the us?


----------

